# Filezilla sur Mac



## dja974 (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai téléchargé Filazilla pour Mac (version 3.0.9.2 et 3.1.1.1).
J'ai un Mac avec OS 10.4.11
Le téléchargement et l'installation se sont bien passés (dans le 2 cas) et pourtant, quand je lance Filezilla, il ne s'ouvre pas.
Toutes aides, solutions, explications sont bienvenues.
Amicalement
Dominique de La Réunion


----------



## Alycastre (10 Septembre 2008)

dja974 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai téléchargé Filazilla pour Mac (version 3.0.9.2 et 3.1.1.1).
> J'ai un Mac avec OS 10.4.11
> Le téléchargement et l'installation se sont bien passés (dans le 2 cas) et pourtant, quand je lance Filezilla, il ne s'ouvre pas.
> ...



Oublier ce soft issu du monde Windows... Il y a tellement de (bonnes) solutions payantes ou gratuites sur notre plateforme.


----------



## davidR (26 Octobre 2008)

Lesquelles donc ??? Je suis débutant quelque chose de "gratuit", facile à installer et à utiliser ce serait le rêve!
Merci pour l'info
dad


----------



## Arlequin (26 Octobre 2008)

davidR a dit:


> Lesquelles donc ??? Je suis débutant quelque chose de "gratuit", facile à installer et à utiliser ce serait le rêve!
> Merci pour l'info
> dad



clique sur "tellement" dans le message précédent... c'est un lien


----------



## theoliane (26 Octobre 2008)

Déjà tu as CyberDuck, gratuit, et aussi le remarquable Transmit, qui est un shareware pas trop cher (29$ je crois), et pas mal d'autres. Mais effectivement Filezilla, qui est un excellent produit au demeurant, ne fonctionne pas sous Tiger.


----------



## michio (26 Octobre 2008)

Cyberduck fonctionne très bien.
Il y a le plugin Firefox Fireftp qui fonctionne (je l'ai sous FF2 et 10.3.9 et sous FF3 et 10.5.5) impeccablement aussi.


----------

